
Ask HN: What math to study for a high schooler with 1 month and calculus base? - b_b
We will finish the Anton Calculus &#x27;Brief Edition&#x27; textbook with 1 month left in the year. 
So after integrals we&#x27;ll have covered Infinite series as well, to give you a sense of what math knowledge we&#x27;ll be at.<p>I was wondering if any HNers have advice for what math topics I could independently study with my teacher in the remaining time, that also won&#x27;t be repeated knowledge for college. e.g. I do not want to study vectors since I will be taking linear algebra later anyhow.<p>Thank you for your time and kind help!
======
tgflynn
It depends on what your goals are and what you expect to be studying in
college.

In general I would expect to revisit pretty much anything you've done in high
school (post the usual high school subjects of basic algebra, geometry, etc.)
in college in greater depth. That was certainly the case for me except for a
few algebra topics covered in pre-calc that I never saw again (I was a physics
major and took mostly applied math classes in college).

Math is such a vast subject that you could choose many areas to get a very
basic introduction to in a month (ie. basic abstract algebra/group theory,
number theory, probability, etc.) It really depends on what interests you the
most.

